# 2003 Touring Pics with 35% Tint



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

Here are some pics of my 525iT. I was half asleep when I took these and left all my detailing gear on the front lawn and forgot to straighten the wheel for the interior shot. 

By the way, 35% tint all around.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

That is a great looking Touring! I really like those wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> That is a great looking Touring! I really like those wheels. :thumbup:


I also love those wheels. I think they look great on any pre 04 5 series.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

ajt819 said:


> I also love those wheels. I think they look great on any pre 04 5 series.


Best thing about those wheels...They're EASY to keep clean!!!!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Silver Grey? It looks great with that tint, I am also Silver Grey and going to get 35% this spring when it gets hot down here (Fla)...


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

wingspan said:


> Silver Grey? It looks great with that tint, I am also Silver Grey and going to get 35% this spring when it gets hot down here (Fla)...


No, it's Titanium Grey.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

LA525iT said:


> By the way, 35% tint all around.


Tinted windshield? :eeps:


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> Tinted windshield? :eeps:


All around except the windshield, of course. No eyebrow either.

The tint would look a lot sharper if I had shadowline trim.


----------



## yycF30MPerf (Nov 21, 2003)

The sport wagon looks great :thumbup: 

Did you tint the windows in the front and rear doors? 

Was shadowline not part of the SP in the US? In Canada, it was included in the SP along with the Style 81 wheels, and I agree, they are easy to keep clean. Unfortunately, mine or now stacked in bags in the garage as the winter wheel and tire set is on. 

Is your color Sterling Grey or Titan Grey?


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

ademitt said:


> The sport wagon looks great :thumbup:
> 
> Did you tint the windows in the front and rear doors?
> 
> ...


I tinted the front and rear doors, plus the rear window and the cargo area sides (everything but the windshield and the sunroof)

Shadowline trim is NOT part of the US SP for the 525. I believe on later e39s, Shadowline was only part of the 540 SP.

Colorwise, I'm Titan Grey. I was looking for Sterling Grey initially, but the only examples I could find (this is Aug 03) had a step, which was a no-no for me.


----------

